# Onions rotting from the inside?



## Farwood (Mar 14, 2010)

My mom has quite a few onions stored in the basement but quite a few have one or more interior layer rotting. I was wondering what causes this and how it could be avoided next year. 
Since they are from my mother's garden I don't know everything step that was taken but I do know they were started from bulbs (forgetting actual name) from a local feed store. I belive she let them dry initially in the garage which does have a few south facing windows. They are now hanging from an old spring cot in the basement which still has a bit of sun.
Tips, tricks, or advice?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Those onions, planted from sets, are usually excellent keepers. However, some will try to produce seed rather than bulbs. Although that process is stopped when the seed stalk is removed, the neck of the onion will never fully close. The neck will be much thicker than a normal bulb. Those should always be set aside for using first.

If that wasn't the problem, another could have been leaving them in the ground too long after maturity. If they begin growing again, the center will sometimes rot if development is interrupted. Of the set types, it's usually the white ones which are most apt to do that.

Martin


----------



## rainbowgardens (Dec 22, 2008)

Onion root maggots will tunnel into the bulb and cause rot. I am plagued with these. I'm trying row cover next year to keep the flies out that lay their eggs at the base of the bulb.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Paquebot said:


> Those onions, planted from sets, are usually excellent keepers. However, some will try to produce seed rather than bulbs. Although that process is stopped when the seed stalk is removed, the neck of the onion will never fully close. The neck will be much thicker than a normal bulb. Those should always be set aside for using first.
> 
> If that wasn't the problem, another could have been leaving them in the ground too long after maturity. If they begin growing again, the center will sometimes rot if development is interrupted. Of the set types, it's usually the white ones which are most apt to do that.
> 
> Martin


This must be exactly what is happening to mine. I had to take flowering growth off. The onions were just not getting as large as in other years, so I let them grow too long.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Was there rain late in the season? I have seen this when the tops were not bent over to stop growth and start the drying process. I crimp them off 6" above the bulb, the biggest and best even get a rubber band. 2 weeks later I pull them and leave to dry, then I tie in bunches to hang for good air flow around them. If they started to seed they are used first, that large thick stem takes a long time to dry. I only store the best, driest stemmed onions....James


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

When a large percentage of bulbs are mature, commercial growers go through the fields and bend all plants over. That way, all will stop growing at the same time and assure that all will have equal storage capabilities regardless of size. The neck dries and the bulb closes off at its very top allowing nothing to get in or out during the normal period of dormancy. 

Martin


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I find that if I do not cut the stalk right at the onion that will happen. For instance i thought I would braid some to sell that way. They were Mars so not intended for keeping but the ones with longer stalks started to rot inside before the others. If left alone they will sprout.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

steff bugielski said:


> I find that if I do not cut the stalk right at the onion that will happen. For instance i thought I would braid some to sell that way. They were Mars so not intended for keeping but the ones with longer stalks started to rot inside before the others. If left alone they will sprout.


The longer stalks would indicate that they were probably not fully mature and thus not yet in their dormant period. That would begin normally when the tops flop over. Even though the tops would be green, there is no longer any living connection between them and the bulbs. Bending them over starts the same process. Within a week, they should then all have closed or sealed except for those which had the seed stalk develop.

Martin


----------

